# Hi I'm New Here!



## shelleyw (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi I'm new here, I love cats, Im from united kingdom, I am married,36years old, with no children , just 9 cats now, had have my Darling Mr B put to sleep, 4.9.03 just under a week ago, he was a Lilac oriental, just comming up to the age of 4yrs old, 19.9.03, I miss him so much, he had FIP, and the vet thinks he had it from birth, so he had it when i got him from the breeder, and It never showed up, until his immune system was at a low, I feel so low, and depressed.. I also have 9 other cats, that miss him too, Jasper, wong,Twooie, Amiba,Ging ging,Frodo, Mau mau, Ming & sakia. And 2 x English springer dogs, Halo & Chancer. [http://mediaservice.photoisland.com/auction/Sep/20039109200363325488194.jpg][/img]http://mediaservice.photoisland.com/auction/Sep/20039108800786479232577.jpg


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Shelley, I am so happy to welcome you to the Cat Forum. But I know you are heartbroken about losing Mr. B. He was so young, but FIP is an insidious disease. Perhaps you'd like to post a tribute to him in the Rainbow Bridge Forum. 

You are obviously a real animal lover! I'm sure your presence here will benefit all of us, and we will try to help you.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Shelley and welcome among us!
I am sorry about your baby, Darling Mr B.


----------



## shelleyw (Sep 10, 2003)

thank you for your kind words, it means a lot to me, i tried to post some pics, are they showing?


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum! I'm sorry about your poor cat.
I can't see the pictures for some reason... :?


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! I'm sorry about your cat.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! Wow! You definitely are a cat lover--I wish I could have 9 kitties! Please post pictures if you can!  
I'm so sorry about your Mr. B--that is so heartbreaking.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!

Im sorry about your kitty


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I saw your pics were moved to the pic forum (Meet my kitty), and they are beautiful cats!


----------

